# "Box in Box" Schema



## whitebrazilian (4. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

für meine Bachelorarbeit muss ich die Beladung eines LKW in 3D darstellen (ich benutze dazu Java3D).
Dazu würde ich einfach eine große Box als Ladefläche erstellen, die zum Benutzer hin durchsichtig sein soll. Die Hinterwände sollen aber sichtbar sein. Wie ich das mache oder machen kann, weiß ich noch nicht.

Ich bekomme aus der Datenbank die Abmessungen der zu ladenden Pakete (meist: 1.20m * 0.80m * x). Diese möchte ich nun in die große Box packen. Entweder per Drag and Drop oder indem ich eine kleine Box (die kleinen Boxen werden evtl in einem anderen Frame alle angezeigt) anklicken kann und mir in der großen Box ein Platz mit grüner Farbe vorgeschlagen wird.

Hat jemand schon einmal etwas Ähnliches gemacht oder Tipps mit welchen Hilfsmitteln/Klassen sich das am Besten realisieren lässt?

Vielen Dank!

MfG,
whitebrazilian


----------



## Final_Striker (4. Mai 2011)

Also, wenn du dir den optimalen Platz für das Paket berechnen lassen willst, dann kannst du dir Greedy- oder Genetische-Algorithmen anschauen.

z.b:

4.4.2 Ein genetischer Algorithmus für das Packproblem


----------



## Empire Phoenix (4. Mai 2011)

Wenns dir darum geht ne box die nach innen sichtbar ist und nacha ussen durchsichtig ist,
kannst du entweder die Normalen entsprechend invertieren, und backfaceculling nehmen
oder du baust dir deine box aus einzelnen platten zusammen, die platten kann man ja als mehrere boxen stellen.


----------



## whitebrazilian (4. Mai 2011)

Die Idee mit dem nach innen sichtbar und nach außen unsichtbar ist wirklich gut, wenn das so funktioniert wie ich es mir vorstelle.
Und wie greife ich so auf die Box bzw. das Koordinatensystem zu, dass ich die anderen Boxen in die große Box befördern kann?


Danke auch für die Algorithmen.


----------



## Empire Phoenix (4. Mai 2011)

Kann ich dir bei Jogl nicht sagen, damit arbeite ich nicht, aber da es opengl wrapper ist sollte das da gehen.


----------

